# Man impaled through eye with shears



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gettin' old is a drag.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-impaled-through-eye-with-pruning-shears.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ow ow OW!!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

guess that was both a bad day & a very GOOD day for him.


----------

